# فــــلــة من تصميمي...أرجو أن تنال أعجابكم



## (( ArchiVision )) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. هذه فلة من تصميمي ارجو من كل شخص ان لا يبخل بوضع تعليقه على تصميم الواجهات والاخراج 
البرامج المستخدمة في المشروع 3dsmax & Photoshop.. ... واليكم الصور


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ...
مستوي متميز واكثر من ممتاز ...
بالتوفيق .. والي الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## ربيع الروح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

التصميم رائع ببساطته لكن بشرط ان يكون مصمم لللأمكنة الباردة والمتوسطة الحرارة نظراً لتساع النوافذ وتواجد الشرفات الكثيرة.
تصميم جمال البساطة وعدم التكلف في التصميم فكتلة المبنى كونت وحده جميلة متجانسة
لكن لكي نحكم على كامل التصميم نحتاج اني نرى المساقط الأفقية
موفق لكل خير والى الأمام


----------



## sarah mahmoud (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الإخراج رائع والتصميم رقيق وبسيط..


----------



## sarah mahmoud (30 نوفمبر 2007)

لكن نحن في حاجة فعلا لرؤية المساقط الأفقية


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (30 نوفمبر 2007)

البساطة هي الاناقة 

بالنسبة للمساقط الافقية الحين انا احاول انسقها بالماكس بطريقة جديدة وان شاء الله تنجح معاي 
شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم 
والله الموفق


----------



## crismis2000 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

تصميم راقي ومميز والاخراج رائع 

بس لو في مساقط علشان الصورة تكمل

أشكرك على جهدك


----------



## عاشق منير (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
على فكرة انتا شغلك تحفة جدا لو مكنش يدايقك تبعتلي اي شغل انتا عاملو لان بجد شغلك عاجبني جدا ودا *****ي دا لو حبيت تساعدني 
moohmmed_ahmed*************


----------



## محمد بكاري ديارا (1 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز نشكرك على هذاالتصميم الرائع


----------



## كريم العاني (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للتصميم الجميل


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (3 ديسمبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب وانتظروا جديدي عمار قريب


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ماشاء الله عليك اثلجت صدري

تصميم منتهى في الجمال 

انا استخم الماكس كثير واتمنى ان استفسرك بشيء اثار انتباهي في المناظير

اتمنى ان تتكرم بالتواصل معي عن طريق رسالة خاصة او شيء من هذا القبيل

شاكرا لك تفضلك بقراءة مشاركتي والرد عليها

وشكرا جزيلا....


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مستوى اخراج رائع
جهد مشكور
المساقط مهمة لاظهار الفكرة


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على ردكم ومروركم


----------



## ديكوراتى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله 
الله يبارك ويوفق يا رب


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
جميلة ببساطة دون تكليف
وهو المطلوب تحقيقه في اي مشروع
وفقك الله


----------



## بني دار (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع و ممتاز , و كأن صورة حقيقية


----------



## معماري شاطر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لما شوفت اول منظور زعلت لانو الخلفيه للمبنى ضعيفه
بس لما كملت المناظير حبيت اني اقول لك انك ممتاز بواقع خبرتي واى الامام
م.محمد هندم


----------



## khaled-aly49 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مستوى اخراج رائع
جهد مشكور
المساقط مهمة لاظهار الفكرة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا كثير مستغرب كيف استطعت تصور بيتي


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## رمزى البيلى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رمزى البيلى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جميله جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## ام ابيها (15 ديسمبر 2007)

حلو جدا اعجبني التركيب المتماثل والنوافذ الواسعة والابواب المنزلقة ولكن اعتقد السياج الخارجي واطئ ويستطيع من في الشارع ان يرى من يسبح بالمسبح وكذلك الجيران لان فلتهم مطلة على المسبح وعجبني كذلك وجود مدخنتين في التصميم


----------



## الخطابي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*جميل جدا*

جميل جدا وفقك الله


----------



## الرجل المحتار (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والله جميل .هدا في الدنيا فكيف تكون قصور الجنة اللهم اسكنا فسيح جناتك
يا مهندسين انا مند رايت تصميماتكم اعجبتني فقلت استشيركم قبل بناء بقعة ارضية اشتريتها ولكن لم يجبني احد ...لكن لا يهم مهندسينا جزيتم خيرا سأضع فيهاخيمة فقط


----------



## نور الزمان (15 ديسمبر 2007)

وووووووووووووواوووووووو
شي جميل جدا......................
شكلك مبدع بالشغل ع الفوتوشوب
بارك الله بعمرك


----------



## فهد ابو سلطان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ArchiVision  vbmenu_register("postmenu_612920", true); 


عزيزي archivisiosion 
تصميم جماله في بساطتة واتمنى التعاون واخذ افكار بنفس المستوى اذا امكن وذلك الاستعداد لخوض معركة البناء على ارض مساحتها 500 م


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر حبايبي على ردودكم والله يعطيكم العافية باذن الله 
وعيد مبارك للجميع


----------



## م / رانية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

فيلا جميلة وفقك الله


----------



## أروى (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شغلك جميل
اتمنى لك المزيد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحه ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الشغل ده وانا إللي نفسي فيه انه انا اشوفك عشان اصاحبك وتعلم منك خبر الشغل الحلو ده وتسلم أيدك بجد مع أجمل تحياتي ليك :59:


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية على المرور 

وانا اتشرف اني اكون صديق لجميع افراد المنتدى لكي نستفيد من بعض في مجالنا


----------



## mzawaya2004 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السهل الممتنع بساطة واناقة انت مرتب بشكل واضح وغير معقد بفهم الجمال احييك


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله رايق كتير الشغل ...تسلم على المشاركة الحلوة


----------



## بنت هندسة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك :34: ربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان اخي
اجمل مافي التصميم انتباهك للتفاصيل
في انتظار المساقط الافقية


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية حبايبي واتمنى ان ارضيكم بجديدي في المنتدى


----------



## ALMANSOUR (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الى الامام
ومنتظرين مشاريعك القادمة:75:


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (31 ديسمبر 2007)

لدينا الأخ قزريط حمو إنسان هائل قد أعجب كثيرا بهده الفلة, ويتمنى إنجاز مثلها في الشعبة.


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (31 ديسمبر 2007)

:20:ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يوفقك اخي
اجمل مافي التصميم انتباهك للتفاصيل
حبدا لو وضعت بعض الأشياء الخاصة التي تعبر عن بيئتنا العربية:12:


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا روعه ومميزة 

اتمنى لك المزيد من الموفقية 

تحياتي


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عباس عبد (3 مارس 2008)

فعلا عمل رائع فقط يرجي توضيح المساقط واتمنى ان تكون روعه حتى تكتمل الصور الرائعه من حيث التوزيع الداخلي والمساحات الداخليه وغيرها . 
ولك كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## alaanabil (3 مارس 2008)

المشروع جميل ما شاء الله
بس كان ليه ملاحظة بسيطة.... في الصورة الثالثة يظهر غالبية الزرع وعليه اشعة الشمس
وبخاصة النخلة التي على يسار الصورة والتي تظهرانها اعلي من المبني وبالتالي يفترض ان يكون هناك جزء من اشعة الشمس على البناء
غير هذا المشروع ما شاء الله جميل جدا جدا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## m_kamel_arc (6 مارس 2008)

معلش انا عندى استفسار بسيط انا شوفت الصور اللى انت حاططها دى فى موقع evermotion وباسم شخص تانى اجنبى ... اريد توضيح من فضلك


----------



## منصور سعيد (6 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك...

أبداع رائع منك... وفن متألق كن دوماً 

لك كل الشكر على التمييز الراقي

تحياتي لك منصور...​


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## doh (11 سبتمبر 2009)

C'est trop beau ya3tik essa7a


----------



## روعه (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله 
فعلا روعه 
يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

تصميمات و مناظير جيدة
بالتوفيق
.............وتحياتي................


----------



## يامن إدلبي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

أخي الكريم ... البساطة سر الجمال 
التصميم بسيط .... والكتلة رصينة ومتوازنة ... ومواد الاكساء المستخدمه أعطتها ثقل وفخامة 
شكرا لك


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله انبهرت من اول صورة
العمل جميل جدا ورائع .. وكان جمال الصورة حيكتمل بوجود المساقط
اتمنى رؤية المزيد من أعمالك...............

ودمتم.....


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

